# squeaky belt/pulley?



## dfarr268 (Mar 15, 2005)

Just recently I noticed when my car is idling it makes a squeak and Its getting annoying, Just wondering what is wrong. I looked at the belt it looks good, Is there an adjuster?? Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dfarr268 said:


> Just recently I noticed when my car is idling it makes a squeak and Its getting annoying, Just wondering what is wrong. I looked at the belt it looks good, Is there an adjuster?? Thanks


squeaks can be several things. old/worn belt. bearing going bad in the idler pulley. bad alternator bearing. even a worn motor mount can make squeaking noises. get a spray bottle and spray the belts one at a time with water and if they shut up, then you found the problem. put your hand on the alternator housing while its spinning (not on the pulley) and if the bearing is bad, youll feel it. otherwise, just start the engine and start investigating. thats what a tech will do only youll get charged for it.


----------



## dfarr268 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks I will check and see and let you know what I found


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

dfarr268 said:


> Thanks I will check and see and let you know what I found


i have a 93 with the same problem. it goes away when i turn on the ac or defrost. its not the belt or alternator since these are fairly new seem like its coming from the compressor pulley but not sure.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be the idler pulley but Asleep gave a good way to diagnose it.

Troy


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Like rgb03, I get an annoying noise when the car is running and the air conditioning is off. I think this indicates a bad bearing on the AC Compressor clutch. Can anyone concur? If so, does it make any sense to replace the clutch instead of the whole compressor? I have been living with the noise because I don't want to spend lots of money on a car with almost 200,000 and a working AC.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

To find the source of the problem use a long screwdriver or pry bar. With the car running CAREFULLY stick the end on what you think may be the cause and stick your ear to the handle and listen. Do that just about on every thing that turns and you should find whats wrong easily.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why did we bump this 4 year old thread?


----------

